# CALIFORNIA FUNK...1964 IMPALA HARD TOP BUILD



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA FUNK...1964 IMPALA HARDTOP BUILD*

SO I BEEN BUILDING THIS CAR FOR ABOUT FIVE YEARS NOW AND STILL GOING STRONG, FINALLY SEE THE END IN SIGHT, ONE THING I CAN SAY IS DETAIL AINT CHEAP AND IM A VERY PICKY PERSON, AND CHROME IS THE MOST ADDICTING SHIT I EVER MESSED WITH..BEEN SAYING I WAS GOING TO START A THREAD FOR EVER SO IM FINALLY DOING IT...ALWAYS REPESENTING MUCH LOVE TO THE 805...SO HERE WE GO...

WHEN I BOUGHT THE CAR


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ENGINE COMPARTMENT 




















IT WAS RUNNING ALL OG BUT IT HAD A 350 NOT A 327...GONNA FIND ME A 327...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THE BRAKE DOWN... 



















NEIGHBORS WERE LIKE WTF...UP LATE THAT NIGHT WORKING HAD MY SHIT ALL IN THEIR FRONT YARD


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SANDBLASTED AND HEADING TO HOMIES FOR A FULL FRAME WRAP... BIG THANKS TO ANTHONY FOR THE HOOK UP...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good bro.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

REBUILT MY DASH CLUSTER WITH ALL NOS GAUGES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FOUND AN EARLIY 327 WITH NO ACCESSORY HOLES IN THE HEADS, SO THE BRACKET FOR THE ALTERNATOR IS CUSTOM MADE ONE OF A KIND... 

AT THE SHOP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

DONE AND READY AT HOUSE FINALLY...TOOK 2 YEARS...BUT THE OLD MAN WAS COOL AND DID A GREAT JOB...PLUS HE LET ME PAY HIM IN PAYMENTS


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO WE FOUND A HOLE IN THE TRUNK ABUT THE SIZE OF A HALF DOLLAR...TURNED OUT TO BE COVERED IN BONDO...REAL BAD IN SOME SPOTS OVER AN INCH THICK...HOMIES CLOWNING, SAID IT LOOKED LIKE DRY WALL PUTTY...ASSHOLES BUT ENDED UP JUST REPLACING THE FULL TRUNK...AND AFTER MARKET PANELS NEVER FIT RIGHT.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Awww shit he'll yeah I will be keeping a eye on this one. Looks like you on a good start. Your one cool guy to deal with. Good luck with the build!!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TRUNK PAN DONE TAIL PAN WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Awww shit he'll yeah I will be keeping a eye on this one. Looks like you on a good start. Your one cool guy to deal with. Good luck with the build!!!


THANKS HOMIE GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU, THIS ONES BEEN A LONG TIME COMING...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO AFTER I GOT THE FRAME BACK WE ADDED AN EXTRA PLATE WHERE THE Y BAR WILL CONNECT...HERES MY CLUB BROTHER HOOKING IT UP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALSO WELL WERE ON THE FRAME, AFTER THE WRAP WE FOUND THAT IT WAS TWEAKED ONE INCH IN THE REAR MOUNTS...ALOT OF PEOPLE SAID IT COULD NOT BE DONE BUT THESE GUYS HOOKED IT UP STRIGHT AS FUCK... I HAD HEARD THEY DID A WRAPED 62 FRAME SO I MADE THE TRIP AND IT WAS WELL WORTH, THESE GUYS ARE BAD ASS...NO DOUBLE BODY BUSHING HERE...ILL TAKE PICS NEXT TIME IM DOWN THERE BUT THE FRAME IS WITH THE PAINTER IN MONTCLAIR...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BUNCH OF MY STUFF BACK FROM POWDERCOAT...HIGH GLOSS BLACK


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FOUND A TILT OUT OF AN OTHER 64 IMPALA, HERE IT IS BEING TAKEN APART BEFOR CHROME...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO IT WAS ALL TAKEN APART AND TRIPLE PLATED FROM THE HORN TO THE GEAR BOX...I PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND...BROKE THE PLASITC PIN IN THE HUB FOR THE BLINKERS...FUCK...SO I HAD TO FIND AN NOS HUB AND THEN I BOUGHT ALL NEW PARTS AND SENT IT OUT TO ANGEL IN AZUSA FOR A REBULID...DONT WANT TO CHANCE IT THIS TIME...PLUS IT SUCKED REBUILDING THAT BITCH


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WENT A DIFFERENT ROUTE WITH THE LAYOUT, BUT HERES A SNEEK PEAK OF THE SETUP...CURRENTLY IN THE HANDS OF THE HOMIE TATTO76


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CUSTOM MADE METAL CHIPS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ANOTHER SNEEK PEAK...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HERE I MOCKED UP THE REAR END...HAD MY REAR SWAY BAR BENT TWO TIMES TO GET THE ANGLE I WANTED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CHROME DOOR HINGE SET...DONE BY MR IMPALA


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

damm the car look good to begen wit. you gonna keep it red? it'll look sweet with all that crome.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

LET ME JUST THROW THIS OUT THERE, EVERYTHING IN THIS CAR WILL BE FULLY FUNCTIONAL, THERE WILL BE NO JUST FOR SHOW OR JUST FOR LOOKS... 

HOOKING THIS BABY UP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> damm the car look good to begen wit. you gonna keep it red? it'll look sweet with all that crome.:thumbsup:


 NO HOMIE AINT KEEPING IT RED, EVEN WHEN I BOUGHT I KNEW IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN BUT I HAD BIGGER PLANS FOR IT, I ONLY DROVE IT 3 TIMES BEFOR I GOT STARTED BREAKING DOWN, I THOUGHT THE LONGER I WAIT IM JUST PUSHING BACK WHAT I REALLY WANT TO DO WITH IT, SO I SAID FUCK IT, TOOK ANOTHER 10 G'S OUT THE 401K AND GOT STARTED...AND LET ME TELL YOU BRO THAT SHIT WENT QUICK ILL POST A PEAK OF THE PAINT SCHEME LATER IN THE THREAD...TRYING TO COVER 4 YEARS OF PICTURES TONIGHT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HERES ME REBUILDING MY HEATER CONTROLS...ILL POST MORE WHEN ITS DONE...AND THATS A HAND CUT PIECE OF 16th OF AN INCH GLASS NOT PLASTIC OR PLEXIGLASS... NO MORE SCRATCHING OR GETTING FOGGY OVER TIME...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OK SO THE BODY IS BEING PAINTED RIGHT NOW AT...CHINOS DREAM WORKS CUSTOMS...AND CHINO IS THE FUCKING MAN...HOMEBOYS REALLY COMING THROUGH FOR ME...ANY WAYS IT GETTING PAINTED, FLAKED, STRIPED FRAME, MOLDED BELLY, FRIEWALL, TRUNK, TRUNK THE WHOLE NINE...HERES SOME PICS... 

THE DAY I DROPED IT OFF...I HAD ALREADY TAKEN THE QUARTERS DOWN BY HAND...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CHINO GETTING DOWN ON THE FLOORS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATED PICS FROM WHEN I TOOK THE FRAME DOWN THERE LAST MONTH...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TO EVERYONE READING THIS THREAD, TRUST ME THIS SHIT DIDNT HAPPEN OVER NIGHT ITS BEEN ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY I JUST BEEN LAGGING ON STARTING THIS THREAD AND GOT A GANG OF PICTURES...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> View attachment 684451
> ANOTHER SNEEK PEAK...


JB Machine work bench. LOL


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> SO IT WAS ALL TAKEN APART AND TRIPLE PLATED FROM THE HORN TO THE GEAR BOX...I PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND...BROKE THE PLASITC PIN IN THE HUB FOR THE BLINKERS...FUCK...SO I HAD TO FIND AN NOS HUB AND THEN I BOUGHT ALL NEW PARTS AND SENT IT OUT TO ANGEL IN AZUSA FOR A REBULID...DONT WANT TO CHANCE IT THIS TIME...PLUS IT SUCKED REBUILDING THAT BITCH
> 
> View attachment 684441
> View attachment 684442


Do they make a rebuild kit for 58-64? 
Looks as good as a chrome IDIDIT too me. Nice work!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO IM HAVING THE BRAINS BLOWN OUT AND PUTTING IN A 44 INCH METAL MOON ROOF:biggrin: THE MOON ROOF IS CURRENTLY WITH ALBERT DE ALBA AND THE SKIN IS CURRENTLY WITH JUAN NUNEZ...MORE PICS TO COME...SOON


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> TO EVERYONE READING THIS THREAD, TRUST ME THIS SHIT DIDNT HAPPEN OVER NIGHT ITS BEEN ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY I JUST BEEN LAGGING ON STARTING THIS THREAD AND GOT A GANG OF PICTURES...


Stay with it. Been feeling the same pain as you. Definately takes years to build a car of this magnitude. As soon as you put $10 G's in; you turn around and find a way to drop another $10 G's. Then you look at what you got....it ain't much. Real nice build. Your doing it right and your way. That's what counts. I will be following this one forsure.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> Do they make a rebuild kit for 58-64?
> Looks as good as a chrome IDIDIT too me. Nice work!


 THANKS HOMIE, AND NO, NO ONES SELLS COMPLETE REBUILD KIT, BUT YOU CAN PRETTY MUCH PIECE TOGETHER EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR A REBUILD ON AN OG TILT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> Stay with it. Been feeling the same pain as you. Definately takes years to build a car of this magnitude. As soon as you put $10 G's in; you turn around and find a way to drop another $10 G's. Then you look at what you got....it ain't much. Real nice build. Your doing it right and your way. That's what counts. I will be following this one forsure.


 THANKS ALOT BRO, IT GOOD TO HEAR THAT AND YOUR RIGHT BRO NOTHING LIKE BUILDING A RIDE YOUR WAY, I KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW ABOUT THIS RIDE AND THAT I PUT MY HANDS ON EVERY NUT AND BOLT, AND I JUST GOT APPROVED FOR THE LAST LOAN I NEED, SO KEEP AN EYE OUT HOMIE AND CHECK BACK ILL POST UPDATED PICS AS THEY COME IN...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Maximus1959 said:


> JB Machine work bench. LOL


 HE IS THE MAN IN HIS FIELD:biggrin:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I BOUGHT A CHROME HEATER BLOWER MOTOR THAT WAS NOT WORKING, SO I BOUGHT A WORKING ONE AND SWITCHED OUT THE MOTORS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I KNEW WHAT COLORS I WANTED TO PAINT THE CAR, AND ONE DAY I WAS BEING DRAGGED AROUND A CLOTHING STORE BY MY
WIFE AND I SEEN IT EVERYTHING I SEEN IN MY HEAD RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF ME I BOUGHT 2 AND BASED MY WHOLE RIDE ON THE COLOR SCHEME ON THIS TIE


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MADE ME SOME ONE PIECE BUMPERS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

E BRAKE ASSEMBLY CAME OUT GOOD, AND THERES A LITTLE PLASTIC PIECE THAT GOES WHERE THE HOOD LATCH RELEASE LEAVER COMES OUT UNDER THE BUMPER AND MINE WAS CRACKED SO I MOLDED IT IN METAL PUTTY, SANDED IT DOWN AND PAINTED IT...LIKE I SAID EVERY NUT AND BOLT


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nice work


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

graham said:


> nice work


 THANK YOU...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I MADE A CUSTOM PLAQUE MOUNT FOR THE RIDE, AND ONE OF MY CLUB BROTHERS WELDED IT IN FOR ME...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THIS IS AN OLD PICTURE WENT A DIFFERENT WAY WITH THE LAYOUT OF THE SETUP, BUT IT JUST LOOKS TIGHT, SPENT THE BETTER PART OF TWO YEARS HUNTING THIS STUFF DOWN AND WHEEL'N AND DEAL'N THROUGH THIS BITCH, BUT IN THE END IT ALL WORKED OUT, AND ALOT OF HUSTLE WENT INTO THIS SETUP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPPERS MOLDED EXTEDED 1 INCH UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS, MOLDED LOWERS, FRONT AND REAR SWAY BARS, Y BAR, BUNCH OF SUSPENSION WORK DONE, CUT DOWN FULL STACK OF 3 TON FOR THE REAR (NEED TO GO OUT FOR CHROME), 3.5 TONS FOR THE FRONT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MADE SOME CUSTOM 3/8 THICK DONUTS...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice ill be following this one.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THANKS BRO... 

QUOTE=LostInSanPedro;16874789]Nice ill be following this one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

IN THE WORKS...


----------



## jr_89 (Jan 31, 2013)

hella nice how much u put in already....influences me to get a 64


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

jr_89 said:


> hella nice how much u put in already....influences me to get a 64


ALOT HOMIE, BUT ITS BEEN SPREAD OVER THE LAST FIVE YEARS, THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

drasticbean said:


> very nice


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:boink: yeah boy!!!! Lil bump for the Cali Funk


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTING A BUNCH OF STUFF IM PULLING DOWN FROM THE ATTIC...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

REBUILT WIPER MOTOR...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OG VANITY MIRRORS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CHRISTMAS PRESENT FROM THE WIFE THAT H CAT HOOKED UP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THE OTHER PICTURES I POSTED OF THE CLUSTER REBUILD DID NOT DO IT JUSTICE, IT COST ME MORE TO DO THIS THEN TO BUY A NEW DAKOTA DIGITAL, BUT I LIKE THE LOOK AND THE WAY IT CAME OUT...WELL WORTH IT...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn bro, this is gonna be nice... theres already a lot of small detail in it... awesome fkn job...!!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> damn bro, this is gonna be nice... theres already a lot of small detail in it... awesome fkn job...!!!


 THANKS BRO...I REALLY AM TRYING TO WORK OUT ALL THE LITTLE DETAILS AND REBUILD EVERYTHING TO CLEAN WORKING ORDER...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> I KNEW WHAT COLORS I WANTED TO PAINT THE CAR, AND ONE DAY I WAS BEING DRAGGED AROUND A CLOTHING STORE BY MY
> WIFE AND I SEEN IT EVERYTHING I SEEN IN MY HEAD RIGHT THERE IN FRONT OF ME I BOUGHT 2 AND BASED MY WHOLE RIDE ON THE COLOR SCHEME ON THIS TIE


change the name to "family ties":dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Real good work homie! Most loose interest after the project goes longer then expected, real dedication on your part.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

alex75 said:


> change the name to "family ties":dunno:


 LOL...THATS FUNNY...BUT NO THANKS... ... CALIFORINA FUNK IS HERE TO STAY...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> Real good work homie! Most loose interest after the project goes longer then expected, real dedication on your part.


 THANKS HOMIE I APPRECIATE THAT, ITS BEEN A MINUTE AND I HAD TO SLOW DOWN ON IT AT TIMES......(DONT WANT TO SAY PUT IT ON HOLD BECAUSE I HAVE NEVER COMPLETELY STOPPED WORKING ON IT)...HAD TO TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY FIRST...DURING THIS LAST FIVE YEARS I BOUGHT MY WIFE AND KIDS A HOUSE, PAYED OFF ALL THE BILLS AND THE CARS AND THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THINKING AS SOON AS IM CAUGHT UP, IM HEADING STRIGHT TO THE BANK TO TAKE OUT A LOAN TO COMPLETELY FINISH MY RIDE NEVER LOST SIGHT OF WHAT MY GOALS WERE...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THANKS HOMIE I APPRECIATE THAT, ITS BEEN A MINUTE AND I HAD TO SLOW DOWN ON IT AT TIMES......(DONT WANT TO SAY PUT IT ON HOLD BECAUSE I HAVE NEVER COMPLETELY STOPPED WORKING ON IT)...HAD TO TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY FIRST...DURING THIS LAST FIVE YEARS I BOUGHT MY WIFE AND KIDS A HOUSE, PAYED OFF ALL THE BILLS AND THE CARS AND THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THINKING AS SOON AS IM CAUGHT UP, IM HEADING STRIGHT TO THE BANK TO TAKE OUT A LOAN TO COMPLETELY FINSH MY RIDE NEVER LOST SIGHT OF WHAT MY GOALS WERE...


I feel ya homie! Passed few years have been about family first on my end also. My wifey battled cancer for a couple years then threw a sweet 16 for my baby girl. Still managed to do a little here and there on the ride. It's downhill for you bro, keep at it!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> I feel ya homie! Passed few years have been about family first on my end also. My wifey battled cancer for a couple years then threw a sweet 16 for my baby girl. Still managed to do a little here and there on the ride. It's downhill for you bro, keep at it!!


 THANKS HOMEBOY, AND GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY, BEST WISHES GO OUT TO YOU AND YOURS BRO...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THANKS HOMEBOY, AND GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY, BEST WISHES GO OUT TO YOU AND YOURS BRO...


Thank you homie! Wish you much luck for the remainder of your build!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: Looking Good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> :thumbsup: Looking Good!! :nicoderm:


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

Loving the attention to detail :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: that's right


MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> NO HOMIE AINT KEEPING IT RED, EVEN WHEN I BOUGHT I KNEW IT WAS PRETTY CLEAN BUT I HAD BIGGER PLANS FOR IT, I ONLY DROVE IT 3 TIME BEFOR I GOT STARTED BREAKING DOWN, I THOUGHT THE LONGER I WAIT IM JUST PUSHING BACK WHAT I REALLY WANT TO DO WITH IT, SO I SAID FUCK IT, TOOK ANOTHER 10 G'S OUT THE 401K AND GOT STARTED...AND LET ME TELL YOU BRO THAT SHIT WENT QUCIK ILL POST A PEAK OF THE PAINT SCHEME LATER IN THE THREAD...TRYING TO COVER 4 YEARS OF PICTURES TONIGHT


----------



## Nenin64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking real nice Ill keep my eye out on this build. Good luck with it


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

JohnnyGuam said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





310~SFCC said:


> Loving the attention to detail :thumbsup:





PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: that's right





Nenin64 said:


> Looking real nice Ill keep my eye out on this build. Good luck with it


 THANKS EVERYONE, ILL BE PUTTING UP MORE PICTURES SOON...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALSO BOUGHT A NEW 1964 IMPALA HOOD FROM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES...FROM SOME GUY ON CRAIGSLIST...BRAND NEW IN THE BOX NEVER OPENED $200.00...GOOD DEAL...THE HOOD LIP ON MINE WAS ROTTED OUT...FORGOT TO TAKE PICTURES OF IT BUT ITS IN MONTCLAIR AT CHINOS DREAMWORKS... IT WAS STEAL AT THAT PRICE...


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

I always say that the lil details is what separates the good from the GREAT. Good job homie and much respect for putting family first. Sometimes we forget that without the familias support these builds wouldn't be possible. I'll be watching this one. Keep up the hard work big dog.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Buzzkill65 said:


> I always say that the lil details is what separates the good from the GREAT. Good job homie and much respect for putting family first. Sometimes we forget that without the familias support these builds wouldn't be possible. I'll be watching this one. Keep up the hard work big dog.


 THANKS HOMEBOY...IM HITTING HARD THIS YEAR AND I WILL KEEP THIS THREAD UPDATED AS I GET THE PICS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PIC OF THE BRAND NEW HOOD...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTING READY TO MOCK UP THE FRAME AND BODY...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATED PICTURES FROM CHINOS DREAMWORKS CUSTOMS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FORGOT TO POST THIS BEFORE BUT THIS WAS THE FIRST OF TWO BIG ORDERS...THANKS TO FINISH MASTERS IN MONTCLAIR FOR THE HOOKUP...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THANKS BRO...


Lolohopper said:


> Nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

ttt for the funk


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MOVING FORWARD...JUST GOT WORD THE MOONROOF IS DONE TIME TO INSTALL THE SKIN...
BEFOR AND AFTER...


----------



## Mister1966caprice (Jun 26, 2012)

Lookin Good Mayne


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lets do it! TTT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

graham said:


> ttt for the funk





Mister1966caprice said:


> Lookin Good Mayne





Buzzkill65 said:


> Lets do it! TTT


 THANKS EVERYONE I'LL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON...


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE BUILD..:thumbsup:..I HOPE YOUR GOING BUMP THAT RARE FUNK ONCE ITS DONE...


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

lookin good man. y did u change the color. checc my build out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> SO AFTER I GOT THE FRAME BACK WE ADDED AN EXTRA PLATE WHERE THE Y BAR WILL CONNECT...HERES MY CLUB BROTHER HOOKING IT UP...
> 
> View attachment 684427
> View attachment 684428
> View attachment 684429


THAT'S NOT MY GOOD SIDE


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very Nice Build going on here! Subscribed... :drama:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TKeeby79 said:


> Very Nice Build going on here! Subscribed... :drama:





DUB562 said:


> lookin good man. y did u change the color. checc my build out. :thumbsup:



THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> NICE BUILD..:thumbsup:..I HOPE YOUR GOING BUMP THAT RARE FUNK ONCE ITS DONE...


 YOU KNOW IT HOMIE...ALWAYS ROLL OLD SCHOOL FUNK 24/7 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

65elcomal said:


> THAT'S NOT MY GOOD SIDE


 THATS SOME GOOD WORK RIGHT THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Great build homie. I'm tracking this one


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

caddyking said:


> Great build homie. I'm tracking this one


X2
good to see someone that has that much attention to detail. Looking forward to seeing this done


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805AFFILIATED said:


> :thumbsup: BUMP





caddyking said:


> Great build homie. I'm tracking this one





blackcherry 84 said:


> X2
> good to see someone that has that much attention to detail. Looking forward to seeing this done


THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BATTERY TRAYS...SETUPS GETTING THERE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

STOLE THIS PICTURE FROM CHINOS THREAD...NOT MY CAR...BUT THAT IS MY SEXY ASS FULLY WRAPPED FRAME IN THE BACK...GETTING READY TO BE PAINTED...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> GETTING A BUNCH OF STUFF IM PULLING DOWN FROM THE ATTIC...
> 
> View attachment 685107
> View attachment 685108
> ...


Badass build! Where did you get the chrome motor mounts from?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Big_Money said:


> Badass build! Where did you get the chrome motor mounts from?


 THANKS HOMIE AND I GOT THEM ON EBAY...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

NEEDED 1 MORE SPACER FOR THE FRONT FENDER...COULD NOT FIND ONE SO I MADE ONE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTING SENT OUT FOR FRONT END MOCK UP AND BODY WORK...HINGES WILL GET TRIPLE PLATED WHEN I GET THEM BACK...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Good looking build! I'm on it.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OK SO I KIND OF JUMPED THE GUN WITH THE OTHER PICTURES I POSTED ...NOW...THE MOONROOF IS DONE AND GETTING INSTALLED THIS WEDNESDAY...THANKS TO ALBERT DE ALBA FOR THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

progress looks real good:thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> LOL...THATS FUNNY...BUT NO THANKS... ... CALIFORINA FUNK IS HERE TO STAY...


:roflmao:
i was fucking around:rimshot:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

alex75 said:


> progress looks real good:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE...FOUND THESE OLD PICTURES... 





























































​​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MOVING FORWARD...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

VENT WING WINDOWS...WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASS...FIRST THE BREAK DOWN, THEN DOWN TO BARE METAL FOR RUST REPAIR...THEN PRIMED AND PAINTED INSIDE FRAMES...FRAMES DONE NOW GOT TO SEND ALL THE TRIM FOR CHROME AND ORDER WEATHER STRIPPING KIT...BRAND NEW GLASS IS ON ITS WAY...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just went through your whole thread, nice attention to detail!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

npazzin said:


> just went through your whole thread, nice attention to detail!


THANKS HOMEBOY...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HAD TO GET A NEW PASS SIDE FENDER, WHEEL WELL AND A CORE SUPPORT, ALL OG PIECES. AFTER MARKET CORE SUPPORT DID NOT LINE UP, THREW THE HOLE FRONT END OFF A HALF INCH...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PROGESS FULL FLOORS WELDED IN...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTING IT DONE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FRAME... 











































STILL NOT DONE NEEDS TO BE CLEARED...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THIS IS AN OLD PICTURE WENT A DIFFERENT WAY WITH THE LAYOUT OF THE SETUP, BUT IT JUST LOOKS TIGHT, SPENT THE BETTER PART OF TWO YEARS HUNTING THIS STUFF DOWN AND WHEEL'N AND DEAL'N THROUGH THIS BITCH, BUT IN THE END IT ALL WORKED OUT, AND ALOT OF HUSTLE WENT INTO THIS SETUP...
> 
> View attachment 684773


Where did you get the mounts for the accumulators?


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

another view of the accumulators brackets.....


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

IM WAS ON A MISSION FOR 2 DAYS...WENT TO 6 DIFFERENT TOWNS TO BUY SELL TRADE AND DROP OFF PARTS..ABOUT 460 MILES ALL OVER SO. CAL THEN BACK HOME TO THE 805...FIRST WENT TO EAST LOS, THEN LA HABRA, MONTCLAIR, CHINO, UPLAND, PLACENTIA, 2 SHOPS IN ANAHEIM, AND LAKE FOREST. FUCK THAT WAS A MISSION BUT WAS WELL WORTH IT, FUNNY BECAUSE I WAS BOUT 40 MINS FROM MY LAST STOP AND STUCK IN LA TRAFFIC, AND BLEW THE TRANNY TO ENGINE SEAL IN MY TRUCK, SO I PULLED OFF CALLED HOMIE AT THE SHOP AND SAID...I JUST BLEW THE TRANNY SEAL BUT IM 40 MINS FROM YOU AND 3 1/2 FROM HOME...IM GOING FOR IT...BOUGHT 4 QUARTS A FUNNEL FILLED UP THE TARNNY AND KEPT ROLLING...WHITE SMOKE ALL OVER THE FREEWAY...BUT I MADE IT...LET THE TRUCK COOL DOWN...FILLED BACK UP AND DROVE HOME...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Where did you get the mounts for the accumulators?


HAD THEM CUSTOM MACHINED BUT ALREADY GONE TO ANOTHER MEMBER...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Where did you get the mounts for the accumulators?



HERES THE OG BLUE PRINT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ON MY TRIP STOPPED BY CPP AND PICKED UP A BUNCH OF STUFF...TRANSMISSION DIP STICK ON BACK ORDER...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Bad ass jale


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> IM WAS ON A MISSION FOR 2 DAYS...WENT TO 6 DIFFERENT TOWNS TO BUY SELL TRADE AND DROP OFF PARTS..ABOUT 460 MILES ALL OVER SO. CAL THEN BACK HOME TO THE 805...FIRST WENT TO EAST LOS, THEN LA HABRA, MONTCLAIR, CHINO, UPLAND, PLACENTIA, 2 SHOPS IN ANAHEIM, AND LAKE FOREST. FUCK THAT WAS A MISSION BUT WAS WELL WORTH IT, FUNNY BECAUSE I WAS BOUT 40 MINS FROM MY LAST STOP AND STUCK IN LA TRAFFIC, AND BLEW THE TRANNY TO ENGINE SEAL IN MY TRUCK, SO I PULLED OFF CALLED HOMIE AT THE SHOP AND SAID...I JUST BLEW THE TRANNY SEAL BUT IM 40 MINS FROM YOU AND 3 1/2 FROM HOME...IM GOING FOR IT...BOUGHT 4 QUARTS A FUNNEL FILLED UP THE TARNNY AND KEPT ROLLING...WHITE SMOKE ALL OVER THEFREEWAY...BUT I MADE IT...LET THE TRUCK COOL DOWN...FILLED BACK UP AND DROVE HOME...


Yo Kuresd1, dont trips like this one sound all to familiar. Down to los and back to 805. Props to CA FUNK


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Bad ass jale





805AFFILIATED said:


> Yo Kuresd1, dont trips like this one sound all to familiar. Down to los and back to 805. Props to CA FUNK


 THANKS HOMEBOYS...THAT FUCKING TRIP WAS ONE FOR THE BOOKS SHOULD OF SEEN THE WAY EVERYONE WAS LOOKING AT THE TRUCK DOING 80 DOWN THE FREEWAY BLOWING THICK ASS WHITE SMOKE OUT THE BACK......THAT SEAL IS DIPPING INTO MY CHROME FUND...MIGHT JUST ADD ANOTHER QUART AND KEEP ROLLING...J/K...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

Damn homey I like the attention to detail. Gives me motivation to get back on my build. Good luck on the build


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that shifter kit is exactly like the one i got, other than the brand name on the package. bought mine from cpp as well. what you'll have to look out for is that the swivel end that goes to your steering column. the inside diameter of that part is not big enough for the shaft to fit inside it, so i had to grind it down just to make it fit after you cut it to length. kinda pissed me off, but it still works an i cant see the grind marks so oh well. just a heads up if you never used one of them kits before


MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ON MY TRIP STOPPED BY CPP AND PICKED UP A BUNCH OF STUFF...TRANSMISSION DIP STICK ON BACK ORDER...
> 
> View attachment 748593


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

64 Manny said:


> Damn homey I like the attention to detail. Gives me motivation to get back on my build. Good luck on the build


 THANKS BRO...



npazzin said:


> that shifter kit is exactly like the one i got, other than the brand name on the package. bought mine from cpp as well. what you'll have to look out for is that the swivel end that goes to your steering column. the inside diameter of that part is not big enough for the shaft to fit inside it, so i had to grind it down just to make it fit after you cut it to length. kinda pissed me off, but it still works an i cant see the grind marks so oh well. just a heads up if you never used one of them kits before


 THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP, ILL POST PICS ONCE I GET MY COLUMN BACK...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no prob :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> HERES THE OG BLUE PRINT...
> 
> View attachment 748449


Thanks for sharing that, keep up the great build, anxious to see the set up.......


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Thanks for sharing that, keep up the great build, anxious to see the set up.......


THANKS BRO ILL POST PICS WHEN I GET THEM...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO I GOT HOME FROM WORK TODAY AND THERE WAS A BIG ASS BOX WAITING FOR ME ...AND A BUNCH OF OTHER BOXES... 






























































FULL BRAND NEW GLASS IN FRAMES AND FULL POWER WINDOWS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MORE NEW STUFF CAME IN TODAY...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALSO FULL WEATHER STRIPPING...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:run::thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THE BIGG 44 INCH INSTALLED TODAY...THANKS JUAN FOR THE HOOK UP... 

View attachment 788266
View attachment 788274
View attachment 788282
View attachment 788298
View attachment 788306


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

DONT KNOW WHY IT LOADED MY FIRST PICS LIKE THAT:dunno:


----------



## A&G1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Love this build man


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

A&G said:


> Looking good





mrjones_012003 said:


> :thumbsup:





serve_n_swerve said:


> Love this build man



THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WENT TO SEE MY CAR TODAY AND LET ME SAY THE MOONROOF LOOKS REALLY GOOD...LOOKS LIKE FACTORY...GREAT JOB TO LOS NUNEZ...ALSO WHILE I WAS THERE I CUT THE DASH AND MOUNTED THE SWITCH FOR IT... MOONROOF SWITCH WILL MATCH ALL THE OTHER SWITCHES...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Where did you get those side windows from?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> Where did you get those side windows from?


EBAY HOMIE...ILL PM YOU THE GUYS NUMBER SO YOU CAN GET AT HIM...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GOT MY TILT BACK...GREAT JOB ANGEL...YOU HOOKED IT UP BRO... FULL REBUILD... ALL NEW PARTS N.O.S. HUB... CUSTOM MADE SHIFT LEVER...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MADE MY DISC DRUM BOOSTER IN TO FULL DISC...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> EBAY HOMIE...ILL PM YOU THE GUYS NUMBER SO YOU CAN GET AT HIM...


 id really appreciate it.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GOT MY FRAME BACK FLAKED OUT, STRIPED, AND CLEARED. READY TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

Much respect to your and southland for your build its for sure one of the nicest if not the nicest impala in the 805 hands down car has came a long long way and five years is just a fraction of time for the heart and passion you have put into this ride most cars dont ever get to the level this cars on cruise it with pride and enjoy YOUR creation


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> GOT MY TILT BACK...GREAT JOB ANGEL...YOU HOOKED IT UP BRO... FULL REBUILD... ALL NEW PARTS N.O.S. HUB... CUSTOM MADE SHIFT LEVER...
> 
> View attachment 811802
> View attachment 811810
> ...


 man that column came out great. May I ask who rebuilt it for you?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805BOSS said:


> Much respect to your and southland for your build its for sure one of the nicest if not the nicest impala in the 805 hands down car has came a long long way and five years is just a fraction of time for the heart and passion you have put into this ride most cars dont ever get to the level this cars on cruise it with pride and enjoy YOUR creation


THANKS HOMIE I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

serve_n_swerve said:


> man that column came out great. May I ask who rebuilt it for you?


ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER HOMIE...HE'S BAD ASS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HAD TO SEND BACK MY LOWERS BACK AS CORE BUT JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MOVING FORWARD...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ILL PM YOU HIS NUMBER HOMIE...HE'S BAD ASS...


 Cool thanks, I'm hoping he can help me with my 1962 Cadillac column.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Cars come a long way since the day we test drove it! Looks good and nice chrome!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> Cars come a long way since the day we test drove it! Looks good and nice chrome!


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Looking good homie just went thru the build can't wait to see all that bling I just delivered on it.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome build up... Just checked out your whole topic also and its looking sweet!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BOTTOM HOOKS FOR REAR SEAT WERE BAD, HAD TO FIND SOME...THANKS CORMA65...SENT OFF TO THE BODY SHOP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Tage said:


> Awesome build up... Just checked out your whole topic also and its looking sweet!


THANKS BRO...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> Looking good homie just went thru the build can't wait to see all that bling I just delivered on it.


THANKS HOMEBOY...

FIRST LOT JUST IN, AND LOOKING REAL GOOD, ALL TRIPLE PLATE...THANKS TO THE HOMIE ALEX AT GT~PLATING...


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Builds looking goood homie.. props


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Man this 64 is looking sick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angel1954 (Aug 7, 2009)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> GOT MY TILT BACK...GREAT JOB ANGEL...YOU HOOKED IT UP BRO... FULL REBUILD... ALL NEW PARTS N.O.S. HUB... CUSTOM MADE SHIFT LEVER...
> 
> View attachment 811802
> View attachment 811810
> ...


here are more pic


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

jspekdc2 said:


> Builds looking goood homie.. props





Y U H8TIN said:


> Man this 64 is looking sick!!! :thumbsup:


THANKS...ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

angel1954 said:


> here are more pic


ONCE AGAIN GOOD JOB HOMIE THE TILT CAME OUT BAD ASS...uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice build


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Nice build



THANKS


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CANDY PURPLE THIRD BRAKE LIGHT... STILL LIGHTS UP RED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CANDY PURPLE BOWTIES...WORKING OUT ALL THE LITTLE DETAILS...ALL BOWTIES ON THE CAR WILL BE CANDY PURPLE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BEEN FOCUSED ONTHE FRAME RIGHT NOW ILL POST PICS SOON...


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> CANDY PURPLE BOWTIES...WORKING OUT ALL THE LITTLE DETAILS...ALL BOWTIES ON THE CAR WILL BE CANDY PURPLE...
> 
> View attachment 905682
> View attachment 905690
> ...


love it


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> CANDY PURPLE THIRD BRAKE LIGHT... STILL LIGHTS UP RED...
> 
> View attachment 905658
> View attachment 905666


 awesome


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

serve_n_swerve said:


> love it





serve_n_swerve said:


> awesome


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> ANY UPDATES?


HERES SOME STUFF IVE BEEN WORKING ON BUT NOTHINGS FINISHED YET BUT IN PROGESS...WAITING ON PARTS OR HARDWEAR...

PAINTED INSIDE OF BUMPERS TO MATCH...STARTED TO PUT TOGETHER POWDER COATED PARTS AND STAINLESS HARDWEAR AND RAN OUT OF RIGHT SIZE BOLTS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

still trying to chose witch one i want to use...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BELLYS GETTING DONE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALSO SENT A BUNCH OF STUFF OUT FOR TRIPLE PLATE CHROME, AND HAVING THE REAR END DIPPED AGAIN...WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THE CHROME SO IT WAS SENT OFF TO A MUCH BETTER SHOP FOR A REBUILD, BRIDGE, AND RE-DIP...ALSO THE LOWER A ARMS ARE BEING REDONE AND HAVING CUP OPENED UP FOR SPRINGS...ILL POST PICS AS STUFF COMES IN...


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Stay on the grind homie. Looking nice!! Love all the little details.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

GREAT BUILD! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> still trying to chose witch one i want to use...
> 
> View attachment 948754
> View attachment 948762


go with the one with the bow tie and change the white to purple to match the theme


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Too bad to hear the platter didnt do it up rite. Who was just so i dont go there? And who r u using now? Thats if u wana put em out there so the rest of the peeps can know.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Buzzkill65 said:


> Stay on the grind homie. Looking nice!! Love all the little details.





MICHOACANUNO said:


> GREAT BUILD! :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

serve_n_swerve said:


> go with the one with the bow tie and change the white to purple to match the theme


GOING TO USE THE BOW TIE KNOB...BUT TRYING TO CHOSE FROM THE TWO DIFFERENT MOUNTING BASES...I LIKE THE CHANGE THE WHITE TO PURPLE ON THE KNOB...I THINK I MIGHT DO THAT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805AFFILIATED said:


> Too bad to hear the platter didnt do it up rite. Who was just so i dont go there? And who r u using now? Thats if u wana put em out there so the rest of the peeps can know.



DONT KNOW WHO DIPPED IT THE FIRST TIME...GOT IT FROM SOME HOMIE ON CRAIGSLIST HARD TIMING IT FOR CHEAP...BUT IT DID NOT MEET MY STANDERS AFTER GETTING MY OTHER STUFF BACK...NOW USEING G-T PLATING THE HOMIE ALEX GETS DOWN DOES TOP NOTCH WORK AT GREAT PRICES...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> CANDY PURPLE BOWTIES...WORKING OUT ALL THE LITTLE DETAILS...ALL BOWTIES ON THE CAR WILL BE CANDY PURPLE...
> 
> View attachment 905682
> View attachment 905690
> ...


details  nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

I heard of gt and alex doing bad ass jales. So looks like a trip down to the o.c it is. Thanks


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATES OF THE BODY AT CHINOS DREAM WORKS...MOLDED PACKAGE TRAY...MOLDED TRUNK AND BELLY IN THE WORKS ...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

STILL WORKING OUT SOME LITTLE STUFF ON THE FRONT BUMPER... THE ONLY TWO STAINLESS BOLTS THAT CAN BE SEEN DIDNT LOOK GOOD SO I HAD THEM POLISHED OUT...LOOKS ALOT BETTER...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking good man..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good, just one question why the flat sheet metal over the repop trunk panels? just for a smooth look? i kinda dig that, just wondering why you did both


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

npazzin said:


> looks good, just one question why the flat sheet metal over the repop trunk panels? just for a smooth look? i kinda dig that, just wondering why you did both



THE WHOLE INSIDE TRUNK WILL BE SMOOTHED OUT AND PAINTED THE COLOR OF THE BODY TO COMPLEMENT THE SETUP... THE UNDERNEATH OF THE TRUNK WAS NOT MESSED WITH SO IT STILL HAS ALL THE NICE CREASES TO MATCH THE REST OF THE BELLY...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

STARTED ON THE REAR BUMPER...BUT RAN OUT OF STAINLESS HARDWEAR AGAIN...ON HOLD WAITING ON HARDWEAR AND REAR BUMPER GUARDS...


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

WHERE DID YOU GET THE PLASTIC STRIP THAT KEEPS THE HOOD PULL LATCH FROM SCRAPING THE BUMPER BRACKET SHOWN HELD WITH 2 SCREWS. THANKS. Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

I MADE IT BRO...ITS ON PAGE 3 OF THIS THREAD...




MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> E BRAKE ASSEMBLY CAME OUT GOOD, AND THERES A LITTLE PLASTIC PIECE THAT GOES WHERE THE HOOD LATCH RELEASE LEAVER COMES OUT UNDER THE BUMPER AND MINE WAS CRACKED SO I MOLDED IT IN METAL PUTTY, SANDED IT DOWN AND PAINTED IT...LIKE I SAID EVERY NUT AND BOLT
> 
> View attachment 684653
> View attachment 684654





MODELA30 said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THE PLASTIC STRIP THAT KEEPS THE HOOD PULL LATCH FROM SCRAPING THE BUMPER BRACKET SHOWN HELD WITH 2 SCREWS. THANKS. Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

65elcomal said:


> Looking good man..


THANKS HOMEBOY...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> STILL WORKING OUT SOME LITTLE STUFF ON THE FRONT BUMPER... THE ONLY TWO STAINLESS BOLTS THAT CAN BE SEEN DIDNT LOOK GOOD SO I HAD THEM POLISHED OUT...LOOKS ALOT BETTER...
> 
> View attachment 967889
> View attachment 967905
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

THANKS READ IT AFTER I ASKED THE QUESTION THANKS AGAIN. KNUCK FROM INDIANA P/S NICE WORK .


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CHRISTMAS PRESENT FROM THE WIFE...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

wow this is very nice...love it! keep it up. detail work is great!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





npazzin said:


> Looks nice





DannyG. said:


> wow this is very nice...love it! keep it up. detail work is great!


 THANKS EVERYONE...


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Went through the whole thread. A very motivational build.


----------



## Ambission (Nov 16, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> CHRISTMAS PRESENT FROM THE WIFE...
> 
> View attachment 977994
> View attachment 978002
> View attachment 978010


 Looks great, your in the 805 did Bob from Oceano rebuild this?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Ambission said:


> Looks great, your in the 805 did Bob from Oceano rebuild this?


NO HOMIE MY WIFE GOT THE AM FM RADIO FROM PALM HARBOR FLORIDA...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Went through the whole thread. A very motivational build.


THANKS BRO...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ambission said:


> Looks great, your in the 805 did Bob from Oceano rebuild this?


Who is Bob and what type of work does he do?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Who is Bob and what type of work does he do?


 DONT KNOW WHO BOB IS HOMEBOY OR WHAT HE DOES...TO FIND OUT PM AMBISSION HE CAN TELL YOU...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Great quailty build, love the frame!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

johner956 said:


> Great quailty build, love the frame!!


THANKS BRO...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WORKING ON PUTTING TOGETHER THE HEATER...THE HOUSING WAS TAKEN DOWN THE BARE METAL AND PAINTED GLOSS BLACK AND GREASED...ALL NEW PARTS PUT IN ALONG WITH THE GASKITS...ALSO HAD THE HEADS OF THE BOLTS THE HOLD THE BOLWER MOTOR IN PLACE POWEDER COATED GLOSS BLACK...


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> WORKING ON PUTTING TOGETHER THE HEATER...THE HOUSING WAS TAKEN DOWN THE BARE METAL AND PAINTED GLOSS BLACK AND GREASED...ALL NEW PARTS PUT IN ALONG WITH THE GASKITS...ALSO HAD THE HEADS OF THE BOLTS THE HOLD THE BOLWER MOTOR IN PLACE POWEDER COATED GLOSS BLACK...
> 
> View attachment 1000825
> View attachment 1000833
> ...


:thumbsup: looks good homie


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

CHROME CHROME CHROME AND MORE CHROME. WORSE THAN DRUGS BUT DOPE ASS HELL. ADDICTING. 
805 BUMP


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great Thread! love all the accessories! will fallow for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking good G


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome build! Waiting for more pics of your progress. The result will be killer!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

TTT for an awesome build!!!!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

blackcherry 84 said:


> :thumbsup: looks good homie





805AFFILIATED said:


> CHROME CHROME CHROME AND MORE CHROME. WORSE THAN DRUGS BUT DOPE ASS HELL. ADDICTING.
> 805 BUMP





EKBOOST209 said:


> Great Thread! love all the accessories! will fallow for sure.:thumbsup:





65elcomal said:


> Looking good G





88spokes said:


> Awesome build! Waiting for more pics of your progress. The result will be killer!





TrueOGcadi said:


> TTT for an awesome build!!!!!



THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

LITTLE BEFORE AND AFTER...









FINALLY GOT SOME MORE STAINLESS HARDWARE AND THE BACK BUMPER IS DONE...JUST WAITING ON THE BUMPER GUARDS FROM THE PLATER...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> LITTLE BEFORE AND AFTER...
> 
> View attachment 1025369
> 
> ...


NICE CHROME BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> Looking good!! :nicoderm:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> NICE CHROME BRO:thumbsup:





DUB562 said:


> :thumbsup:



THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATE FROM CHINOS DREAMWORKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTING PAINTED...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking good, lots of details


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Looking good, lots of details


 THANKS HOMIE...IT'S GETTING CLOSER TO BEING DONE...uffin:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chingon


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> View attachment 1050865
> View attachment 1050873
> View attachment 1050881










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

love it :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Chingon





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> love it :thumbsup:


 THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO THE CHROME REAREND I HAD WAS NOT AS GOOD AS IT LOOKED...AFTER MOCK UP I SENT IT OUT FOR REBUILD AND TURNS OUT THE HOUSING WAS TWISTED...THAT WHAT I GET FOR BUYING SHIT ON CRAIGSLIST...WENT TO PUT IN NEW AXLE RODS IN AND THEY WOULD NOT GO IN BECAUSE THE OLD ONES WERE TWISTED TO FIT...ANYWAY JUNKED THAT SHIT AND HAVING ANOTHER ONE BUILT...BRIDGED, REBUILT AND TRIPLED PLATED...IN PROGRESS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATE...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> View attachment 1071865
> View attachment 1071873
> View attachment 1071881










:thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> View attachment 1071865
> View attachment 1071873
> View attachment 1071881


Can wait to see finished pics! Looks like its going to be awesome!!

Great Build!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Those graphics are going to be sick


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





95rangeron14z said:


> Can wait to see finished pics! Looks like its going to be awesome!!
> 
> Great Build!





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Those graphics are going to be sick


 THANKS...TRYING TO GET IT DONE...WILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SENDING OUT ANOTHER POUND...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> HISENBURHG STYLE. COLOR COMBO LIKE A MOFO.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805AFFILIATED said:


> ~DROPITLOW~ said:
> 
> 
> > HISENBURHG STYLE. COLOR COMBO LIKE A MOFO.
> ...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALMOST DONE...NO YELLOW AT ALL...G~T PLATING GREAT WORK...:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ALMOST DONE...NO YELLOW AT ALL...G~T PLATING GREAT WORK...:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1078946
> View attachment 1078954
> View attachment 1078962


Looking good


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

keep up the great work:thumbsup:


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

nice!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> Looking good





sickthree said:


> keep up the great work:thumbsup:





EKBOOST209 said:


> nice!



THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SNEEK PEAK...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

very nice


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

65elcomal said:


> :h5:





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> very nice


THANKS...ILL POST UP MORE PICS ONCE ALL THE FLAKE AND COLORS ARE SPRAYED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATES ON THE REAREND...DONE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BASE FLAKE MORE TO COME...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> View attachment 1071865
> View attachment 1071873
> View attachment 1071881


Now that's hot


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

plague said:


> Now that's hot


THANKS BRO..


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

POWDER COATED THE HEADS OF ALOT OF BOLTS GLOSS BLACK...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HAD A LONG ASS NIGHT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THIS WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT IM PROUD OF THIS PIECE...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THIS WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT IM PROUD OF THIS PIECE...
> 
> View attachment 1096297
> View attachment 1096305
> ...


Bad as fuck


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

So when does cali funk make it gran debut?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Bad as fuck


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805AFFILIATED said:


> So when does cali funk make it gran debut?


TRYING TO GET IT OUT BY THIS SUMMER BRO, BUT WE WILL SEE...WAS TRYING TO BUST OUT AT THE WEST COAST KUSTOMS CRUISE...BUT DONT KNOW IF ILL MAKE IT NOW...ILL JUST KEEP PUSHING FOR SOMETIME THIS YEAR...


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THIS WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT IM PROUD OF THIS PIECE...
> 
> View attachment 1096297
> View attachment 1096305
> ...


Bad ass attention to detail


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

drty63 said:


> Bad ass attention to detail


THANKS G...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Bad as fuck


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

BEEN BUSY TRYING TO GET THE FRAME DONE AND ITS BEEN A PAIN IN MY ASS THE WHOLE TIME...FUCKING FRAME WRAP MAKING THE TIE RODS HIT IN FRONT:banghead:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FUCKING 605 BOX..NOT SURE WHATS UP BUT ILL DEAL WITH IT LATER...HERES THE FRAME...FUEL LINES, BRAKE LINES, ENGINE, TRANS, DRIVE LINE ALL SET...GOING TO PUT THE BODY BACK ON...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

LOADED UP AND READY TO GO... 













View attachment 1108378


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CALIFORNIA FUNK... 

View attachment 1111050
View attachment 1111058


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CALIFORNIA FUNK...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

VERY HAPPY WITH THE TOP...ITS FLAKED OUT AND DANCES IN THE SUN.. GOING TO LOOK GOOD WITH THE FRAME...ONCE THE TOPS DONE ILL POST MORE PICS (STILL IN THE WORKS)...GOTTA LOVE THE 44 INCH SUNROOF...uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> CALIFORNIA FUNK...
> 
> View attachment 1111098
> View attachment 1111106
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:fool2:


----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another Bad ass ride coming soon:thumbsup:


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> VERY HAPPY WITH THE TOP...ITS FLAKED OUT AND DANCES IN THE SUN.. GOING TO LOOK GOOD WITH THE FRAME...ONCE THE TOPS DONE ILL POST MORE PICS (STILL IN THE WORKS)...GOTTA LOVE THE 44 INCH SUNROOF...uffin:


Thats one bad ass 64


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





Rico63 said:


> :fool2:





oneofakind84 said:


> Another Bad ass ride coming soon:thumbsup:





805BOSS said:


> Thats one bad ass 64


 THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Now we need spy pics of the set up.....


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:nono:


implala66 said:


> Now we need spy pics of the set up.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

got dayum that mutha fucca LOOKIN GOOD as hell homie keet it up.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Very very nice!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Now we need spy pics of the set up.....


 I WILL POST THEM UP BRO AS SOON AS I GET SOME...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> :wow: :nicoderm:





DUB562 said:


> got dayum that mutha fucca LOOKIN GOOD as hell homie keet it up.





littlerascle59 said:


> Very very nice!


THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO HERES A LITTLE UPDATE...BELLYS BEING PAINTED AND ONE OF THE PATTERENS ON THE ROOF IS BEING CHANGED...ILL POST MORE PICS SOON...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ONCE ITS ON THE FRAME ITS ALL DOWN HILL FROM THERE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

EVERY PIECE OF TRIM ON THE CAR IS BEING PLATED RIGHT NOW...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> EVERY PIECE OF TRIM ON THE CAR IS BEING PLATED RIGHT NOW...
> 
> View attachment 1143289
> View attachment 1143297
> View attachment 1143305










:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

IM NOT SURE WHAT THIS CAME OUT OF BUT IM USEING IN MY RIDE...FOUND IT AT THE POMONA SWAP MEET A COUPLE YEARS AGO...GLARE PROOF DAY AND NIGHT MIRROR WITH METAL DAY AND NIGHT TAP...HAD THE NECK AND THE SCREW TRIPLE PLATED AND HAD THE MIRROR POLISHED OUT...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

hella nice build homie. what part of the 805 u in?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

tko_818 said:


> hella nice build homie. what part of the 805 u in?


 THANKS G...I LIVE IN LOMPOC... BEEN PUSHING HARD TO GET HER DONE...HOPEFULY HITTING THE STREETS OF THE 805 SOON AND VEGAS THIS YEAR ... IM TRYING ANYWAYS...WE WILL SEE...THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

COLOR MATCHED COLOR BAR, FULLY REBUILT TRIPLE PLATED TILT, AM FM 1964 IMPALA RADIO, CHEVY DINSMORE COMPASS, OG 58-64 VANITY MIRRORS, 4 WAY HAZARD FLASHER, CORRECT FULLY WORKING COMPLETE 1964 IMPALA AUTRONIC EYE... I KNOW SOME OF THESE PARTS ARE A REPOST BUT DAMN I LOVE LOOKING AT THEM...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> COLOR MATCHED COLOR BAR, FULLY REBUILT TRIPLE PLATED TILT, AM FM 1964 IMPALA RADIO, CHEVY DINSMORE COMPASS, OG 58-64 VANITY MIRRORS, 4 WAY HAZARD FLASHER, CORRECT FULLY WORKING COMPLETE 1964 IMPALA AUTRONIC EYE... I KNOW SOME OF THESE PARTS ARE A REPOST BUT DAMN I LOVE LOOKING AT THEM...
> 
> View attachment 1145946
> View attachment 1145954


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO I BOUGHT THIS WIPER MOTOR AND IT LOOKED REALLY GOOD AND WORKED GREAT...BUT I WAS THINKING...IT SAID (REFUBISHED...FUCTIONS AS IT SHOULD)...WTF DOES THAT EXACTLY MEAN...NEVER SAID REBUILT...SO I OPENED IT UP...GOOD THING I DID...IT WORKED GOOD BUT IT WAS FULL OF GLASS BEAD...SO I CLEANED IT UP AND REGREASED EVERYTHING...DAMN THING HAD A THOUSAND PIECES IN IT...


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> COLOR MATCHED COLOR BAR, FULLY REBUILT TRIPLE PLATED TILT, AM FM 1964 IMPALA RADIO, CHEVY DINSMORE COMPASS, OG 58-64 VANITY MIRRORS, 4 WAY HAZARD FLASHER, CORRECT FULLY WORKING COMPLETE 1964 IMPALA AUTRONIC EYE... I KNOW SOME OF THESE PARTS ARE A REPOST BUT DAMN I LOVE LOOKING AT THEM...
> 
> View attachment 1145946
> View attachment 1145954


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

hcat54 said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:


 BEST COLOR BARS AROUND...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

dam, nice build...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> SO I BOUGHT THIS WIPER MOTOR AND IT LOOKED REALLY GOOD AND WORKED GREAT...BUT I WAS THINKING...IT SAID (REFUBISHED...FUCTIONS AS IT SHOULD)...WTF DOES THAT EXACTLY MEAN...NEVER SAID REBUILT...SO I OPENED IT UP...GOOD THING I DID...IT WORKED GOOD BUT IT WAS FULL OF GLASS BEAD...SO I CLEANED IT UP AND REGREASED EVERYTHING...DAMN THING HAD A THOUSAND PIECES IN IT...
> 
> View attachment 1149042
> View attachment 1149050
> ...


I need two of the black plastic covers that goes over the circuitry.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Martian said:


> dam, nice build...


THANKS BRO...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATE...BODYS BACK ON THE FRAME...BELLYS DONE...DOORS HUNG...STEERING COLUMN PUT IN FOR NOW JUST TO MOVE THE CAR AROUND (NOT USEING THAT STEERING WHEEL...THE OTHER ONE IS BEING PAINTED TO MATCH)...605 BOX ISSUE FIXED...INSIDE OF FLOORS ALL PRIMED AND READY FOR DYNAMAT...HANGING THE REST OF THE FRONT END...THEN FINAL BLOCK AND PAINT IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

big pimpin said:


> Looking really good! :thumbsup:


  THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FIREWALL LOOKED REALLY GOOD, HAD A REALLY GOOD SHINE AND WHEN THE PICS WERE TAKEN IT WAS A LITTLE DARK AND THE CAR IS COVERED IN DUST...CANT WAIT TILL I GET IT ALL CLEANED UP, TO REALLY SEE THE BLING...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dope


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks damn good!


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice to see the car back in the frame..


----------



## fltotheo (Jun 24, 2013)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THIS WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT IM PROUD OF THIS PIECE...
> 
> View attachment 1096297
> View attachment 1096305
> ...


 speechless! awesome!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Dope


 THANKS G...



king debo said:


> Looks damn good!


  THANKS HOMIE... PUSHING HARD FOR THIS SUMMER...



65elcomal said:


> Nice to see the car back in the frame..


 FINALLY BRO...I CAN SEE THE END IN SIGHT... 



fltotheo said:


> speechless! awesome!


 THANKS HOMIE...ALOT WENT INTO THAT LITTLE PIECE...WITH ALL THE TRIPLE PLATE, CUSTOM GLASS WORK, RESTORING THE HOUSING...BUT IN THE END WELL WORTH IT FOR THAT LITTLE CUSTOM TOUCH AND SOMETHING I KNOW WILL WORK AND FUNCTION LIKE IT IS MENT TOO AND...LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

California funk representing for the 805 area... But where's all the 805 love at... 805 riders Give cali funk a TTT


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

From the 818 But been living in the Good ol 805 for a decade now  TTT for a sick ass 64 coming out of the 805! :nicoderm:


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

805 cali love for California funk...is it gonna be ready for west koast kustoms cruising nationals in Santa Maria at the end of March?


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Sup primo dam your car looks bad as fuck can't wait to see it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That frame is Ridiculous!!!!! BAD ASS


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

tko_818 said:


> From the 818 But been living in the Good ol 805 for a decade now  TTT for a sick ass 64 coming out of the 805! :nicoderm:


 THANKS G...WE HAVE TO HIT THE STREETS OF THE 805 WHEN OUR 64S ARE DONE...



805BOSS said:


> 805 cali love for California funk...is it gonna be ready for west koast kustoms cruising nationals in Santa Maria at the end of March?


 NAH HOMIE...I WAS PUSHING FOR IT BUT IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN NOW...HOPEFULLY BY SUMMER...SHOULD BE PAINTED BY NEXT WEEK AND STRIPED AFTER THAT...ALL DOWN HILL FROM THERE...



805dicos said:


> Sup primo dam your car looks bad as fuck can't wait to see it


 THANKS PRIMO...ITS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING...WE'LL BE CRUZING NEXT TIME YOU VISIT...



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That frame is Ridiculous!!!!! BAD ASS


 THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

65elcomal said:


> California funk representing for the 805 area... But where's all the 805 love at... 805 riders Give cali funk a TTT


 X805...PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM THE 805 AREA THAT POP IN AND SHOW SOME LOVEuffin:...CALIFORNIA FUNK WILL BE ON THESE STREETS SOON...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THANKS G...WE HAVE TO HIT THE STREETS OF THE 805 WHEN OUR 64S ARE DONE...
> 
> NAH HOMIE...I WAS PUSHING FOR IT BUT IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN NOW...HOPEFULLY BY SUMMER...SHOULD BE PAINTED BY NEXT WEEK AND STRIPED AFTER THAT...ALL DOWN HILL FROM THERE...
> 
> ...


Im down for that for sure homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> X805...PROPS TO THE HOMIES FROM THE 805 AREA THAT POP IN AND SHOW SOME LOVEuffin:...CALIFORNIA FUNK WILL BE ON THESE STREETS SOON...
> 
> View attachment 1167106


OH SNAPS, DOPE PLAQUE HOMIE. REP THE 805 TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## sapo805 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good cuz


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT 
TTT FOR TH 805 RIDERS


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Love this build!!!


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

GOING TO BE ONE BAD ASS 64 ON THE STREETS OF THE 805!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SLScc78MC (Jan 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

tko_818 said:


> Im down for that for sure homie! :thumbsup:


 HOPEFULLY SOON G...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

johner956 said:


> Love this build!!!


  THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805AFFILIATED said:


> OH SNAPS, DOPE PLAQUE HOMIE. REP THE 805 TO THE FULLEST.





sapo805 said:


> Looks good cuz





tone loc said:


> BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> TTT FOR TH 805 RIDERS





KURSED1 said:


> TTT





OGUSO805 said:


> GOING TO BE ONE BAD ASS 64 ON THE STREETS OF THE 805!





70monte805 said:


> TTT





SLScc78MC said:


> TTT


 MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF MY FELLOW 805ERS...STAY UP HOMIES AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO HERES SOME UPDATE PICS...FRONT END MOCKED AND BOLTED UP..GETTING READY FOR FINAL BLOCK...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PICKED UP SOME OF MY TRIM ON FRIDAY...ALL TRIPLE PLATE NOTHING POLISHED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CANDY PURPLE BOWTIE ...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GOT TO GET MY REAR SWAY BAR REBENT AGAIN...BOLT HOLES ARE OFF A LITTLE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HOOD HINGES DONE...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks dope. What was redone on the pattern? Pic homie.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805AFFILIATED said:


> Looks dope. What was redone on the pattern? Pic homie.


I DONT HAVE ANY PICS YET G...AS SOON AS I GET SOME ILL POST THEM UP...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FRONT CALIBERS DONE...SHAVED TO CLEAR 13'S, TRIPLE PLATED, AND REBUILT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THERES THESE TWO LITTLE GASKITS THAT GO WHERE THE STEERING COLUMN MEETS THE DASH...DAMN THESE WERE HARD TO FIND...BUT I FINALLY GOT THEM...NOW MY OCD CAN REST FOR A WHILE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Now we need spy pics of the set up.....





















:thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Nice work!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> Nice work!


THANKS BRO...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> View attachment 1217506
> View attachment 1217522
> View attachment 1217530
> :thumbsup:


Thanks, can't wait to see the finished set up


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

FINALLY DONE WITH THE VENT WING WINDOWS...PICS OF THE BREAK ON PAGE 6...ALL TRIPLE PLATED...NEW GLASS, NEW GASKITS, NEW HARDWEAR, NEW FELTS, RESTORED FRAME...LITTLE CUSTOM TOUCH... 

HERES A OLD PIC OF THEM IN THE CAR AND ONE FROM THE BREAK DOWN... 














PARTS AND FINSHED PRODUCT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

implala66 said:


> Thanks, can't wait to see the finished set up


 THANKS G, ILL POST THEM UP AS SOON AS I GET THEM:thumbsup:...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> UPDATE...BODYS BACK ON THE FRAME...BELLYS DONE...DOORS HUNG...STEERING COLUMN PUT IN FOR NOW JUST TO MOVE THE CAR AROUND (NOT USEING THAT STEERING WHEEL...THE OTHER ONE IS BEING PAINTED TO MATCH)...605 BOX ISSUE FIXED...INSIDE OF FLOORS ALL PRIMED AND READY FOR DYNAMAT...HANGING THE REST OF THE FRONT END...THEN FINAL BLOCK AND PAINT IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS...
> 
> View attachment 1158114
> View attachment 1158122
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Looking good homie.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Y U H8TIN said:


> Looking good homie.


 THANKS G...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO HERES ALL THE PROGESS PICS I GOT RIGHT NOW...STILL FINAL BLOCKING...MORE WAITING...


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> View attachment 1234170


That southland plaque look bad ass dog.. Is it engraved ?


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805BOSS said:


> That southland plaque look bad ass dog.. Is it engraved ?


THANKS HOMIE..ITS LASER ETCHED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WAS WITH THE FAMILY IN SANTA MARIA THIS WEEKEND...DRIVING AROUND BUMPING THIS JAM...JUST THINKING...MAN I WANT MY CAR BACK ALREADY...



 !!!CALIFORNIA FUNK!!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> WAS WITH THE FAMILY IN SANTA MARIA THIS WEEKEND...DRIVING AROUND BUMPING THIS JAM...JUST THINKING...MAN I WANT MY CAR BACK ALREADY...
> 
> 
> 
> !!!CALIFORNIA FUNK!!!


THAT'S SOME FUNK RIGHT THERE FOR THE 805!...:thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

TTT......FOR CALI FUNK


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

Any update on cali funk ??


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Donde Esta El 'Cali Funk'


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805BOSS said:


> Any update on cali funk ??





KURSED1 said:


> Donde Esta El 'Cali Funk'



UPDATES COMING IN SLOW...THANKS FOR THE BUMPS HOMIES...ILL BE POSTING MORE INFO SOON...BODYS BEING BLOCKED AGAIN...WAITING ON UPDATE PICS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

HERES ANOTHER LOOK AT MY SETUP...COMING TOGETHER VERY NICE... 



























2 PESCO 777'S, 2 PESCO EQ'S, 2 HYDRO AIRES #6'S, 2 #8 FEMALE ZIGZAGS, 2 #8 FEMALE NOS GAR CHECK VALVES, 2 CATCH JARS, 2 AIRCRAFT HYDRAULIC FILTERS, CUSTOM ONE PIECE MACHINED BASE THAT WILL DOUBLE AS A MANIFOLD FOR THE FLUID, PURPLE FITTINGS AND DATA TAGS WITH PURPLE ACCENTS, LOTS OF DETAIL, PROPS TO TATTO76, YOU GET DOWN BRO...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Great stuff..


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

king debo said:


> Great stuff..


 THANKS G...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALSO SENT THESE BAD BOYS OUT TO BE TRIPLE PLATED...COMPLETE WITH OG SCREWS AND CLIPS...


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

:h5: that's the best set up I seen yet.. Props


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

Great build homie!


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

great looking old skool hydro setup


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

65elcomal said:


> :h5: that's the best set up I seen yet.. Props





BORN2RHYDE818 said:


> Great build homie!





U.S. RIDER said:


> great looking old skool hydro setup



THANKS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

UPDATES...TRUNK IS ALMOST DONE...MOLDED THE CENTER AND SIDES FLAT...CALIFORNIA FUNK IS ON THE MOVE...


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Just went threw the tread and this is going to be a bad ass impala... Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Truck looks great, very nice.


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> UPDATES...TRUNK IS ALMOST DONE...MOLDED THE CENTER AND SIDES FLAT...CALIFORNIA FUNK IS ON THE MOVE...
> 
> View attachment 1300681
> View attachment 1300689
> ...


Nice! love that smooth look in the trunk....


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

man yo shit comin together homie i cant wait till i get bac on mines. :thumbsup:


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm from Lompoc too bro your ride lookin real nice homie just went through the entire thread! I will be keepin up with your posts :thumbsup:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice build. Thought my ocd was bad.lol


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Just went threw the tread and this is going to be a bad ass impala... Can't wait to see it finished





johner956 said:


> Truck looks great, very nice.





Martian said:


> Nice! love that smooth look in the trunk....





DUB562 said:


> man yo shit comin together homie i cant wait till i get bac on mines. :thumbsup:





DjGhadi said:


> I'm from Lompoc too bro your ride lookin real nice homie just went through the entire thread! I will be keepin up with your posts :thumbsup:





WstSideLincoln said:


> Very nice build. Thought my ocd was bad.lol





RiddinglowCR said:


>


 THANKS HOMIES...PUSHING HARD TO GET HER DONE...STAY TUNED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

WstSideLincoln said:


> Very nice build. Thought my ocd was bad.lol


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT G...ILL SIT THERE AND JUST TRIP ON THE SMALLEST DETAILS ON MY RIDE FOR DAYS...MY WIFE HATES IT BUT...WHEN IT COMES TO CALIFORNIA FUNK...OCD WILL ALWAYS WIN...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CALIFORNIA FUNK...KEEPS IT MOVING TO THE JAMS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTING THERE... 












































LOOKS LIKE GLASS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> THAT'S SOME FUNK RIGHT THERE FOR THE 805!...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wat color is that homie


----------



## SLScc78MC (Jan 27, 2013)

Black


----------



## SLScc78MC (Jan 27, 2013)

looks really good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> GETTING THERE...
> 
> View attachment 1338034
> View attachment 1338042
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## big grumps (Jul 23, 2014)

whats the first thing you started


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SLScc78MC said:


> looks really good


 THANKS BROuffin:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Wat color is that homie


 ITS THE BLACKEST BLACK I COULD FIND...ITS A NISSON COLOR...THE NAME OF THE COLOR IS...NISSON SUPER BLACK...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

big grumps said:


> whats the first thing you started


THE BREAK DOWN...PULLED THE BODY FROM THE FRAME...THEN FULL FRAME WRAP...


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> ITS THE BLACKEST BLACK I COULD FIND...ITS A NISSON COLOR...THE NAME OF THE COLOR IS...NISSON SUPER BLACK...


Just wondering why black is that a base ?i thought it was gonna be purple


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805BOSS said:


> Just wondering why black is that a base ?i thought it was gonna be purple


THATS THE COLOR G...BLACK AND PURPLE...:thumbsup:


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> THATS THE COLOR G...BLACK AND PURPLE...:thumbsup:


Looks good i was thinking it was gonna be more purple than black but it looks nice i had it imagined a different way . Either way i cant wait to see it in person good job on the build homie??


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

THANKS G...STAYED TUNED...IT AINT DONE YET...:thumbsup: 




805BOSS said:


> Looks good i was thinking it was gonna be more purple than black but it looks nice i had it imagined a different way . Either way i cant wait to see it in person good job on the build homie


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Daaaammmmmmmmm


----------



## 65elcomal (Nov 10, 2011)

LOVING THE BUILD DOWG!


----------



## leon1959 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Daaaammmmmmmmm





65elcomal said:


> LOVING THE BUILD DOWG!





leon1959 said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


 THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

LITTLE BEFOR AND AFTER... PERSONAL PREFERENCE...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

STEERING WHEEL...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OFF TO THE PIN STRIPERS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

AUTRONIC EYE COMPLETELY BROKEN DOWN AND PAINTED BLACK TO MATCH...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

He'll yeah, must feel damn good to have the front end back on!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

johner956 said:


> He'll yeah, must feel damn good to have the front end back on!


 HELL YEAH IT DOES BRO...THANKS...BEEN TRYING TO PUSH HARD SO I COULD FINALLY HIT THE STREETS...uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> OK SO I KIND OF JUMPED THE GUN WITH THE OTHER PICTURES I POSTED ...NOW...THE MOONROOF IS DONE AND GETTING INSTALLED THIS WEDNESDAY...THANKS TO ALBERT DE ALBA FOR THE GREAT WORK...
> 
> View attachment 707009
> View attachment 707017
> View attachment 707025


THATS BAD ASS!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

Skim said:


> THATS BAD ASS!


THANKS BRO...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Updates????


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

KURSED1 said:


> Updates????


JUST GETTING LITTLE THINGS DONE RIGHT NOW BRO, WHILE IM WAITING ON THE CAR...
JUST GOT THE FRONT AND BACK SEAT SPRINGS POWDER COATED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

ALSO RESTORED THE SEAT TRACKS ... JUST NEED THE HAVE THE ADJUSTMENT ARM PLATED TO BE DONE WITH THEM...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PERRO62 said:


> Very nice build:thumbsup:



THANKS BRO...


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

What kinda wheels you gonna roll


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

805BOSS said:


> What kinda wheels you gonna roll


NOT SURE YET BRO...I KNOW THERE GONNA BE SPOKES...13'S...BUT AS FAR A COLOR, COUNT, STRIGHT LACE OR CROSS...NOT SURE...BUT ILL KEEP YOU POSTED...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO BEEN REAL BUSY PUSHING HARD TO GET HER DONE...HERES SOME LITTLE CUSTOM DETAIL STUFF I BEEN WORKING ON...TRIPLE PLATED HOUSINGS...POWDER COATED BRACKETS...NEW GASKITS AND HARDWEAR...










































GOTTA LOVE THEM CANDY PURPLE BOW TIES...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO I WAS THINKING ABOUT MY KICK PANELS IN THE 64...AND I DONT LIKE THE PLASTIC VENT GRILLS...SO I CUT THEM OFF AND MOUNTED SOME METAL 63 VENTS WITH ROUNDED ALLEN HEAD BOLTS...LOOKS ALOT BETTER AND ONCE I HAVE THEM TRIPLE PLATED ITS REALLY GONNA SET OFF THE KICK PANELS..HERES HOW THEY LOOK SO FAR...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO FAR...


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dope


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

bump!


----------



## bigmike83fleet (Mar 12, 2013)

Just went through the thread and wat a badass build keep it the work


----------



## six1nine_cali (Mar 6, 2015)

Hell of a build


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

johner956 said:


> bump!





bigmike83fleet said:


> Just went through the thread and wat a badass build keep it the work





six1nine_cali said:


> Hell of a build





KURSED1 said:


> Dope


THANKS EVERYONE...BEEN PUSHING HARD TO GET THE RIDE DONE...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

NEED TO PAINTED, STRIPED AND GRILLS CHROMED...BUT THEY CAME OUT GOOD...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SOME OTHER STUFF I BEEN WORKING ON...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO I WAS NOT HAPPY WITH GAP BETWEEN THE BODY AND THE SKIRTS...HAD THEM REWORKED...VERY HAPPY WITH THEM NOW...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SO TO EVERYONE WHO FOLLOWS MY BUILD...BARE WITH ME...I TOOK THE CAR TO ANOTHER SHOP AND AFTER ALOT OF THOUGHT...AND A GOOD GOING OVER I WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THE CAR...SO...I TOOK IT TO ALBERT AT CAL BLAST AND HAD HIM REMOVE ALL THE PATTEREN WORK...BETTER TO START IT OVER...I BEEN PUTTING THIS UPDATE OFF BECAUSE I WANTED TO POST PICS OF THE NEW PAINT JOB...BUT BARE WITH HOMIES...I GOT SOMETHING BIGGER, BETTER, AND BADDER IN STORE FOR "CALIFORNIA FUNK"...THE PAINTJOB TOOK A WHOLE NEW ROUTE......WILL UPDATE SOON...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

REWOKED THE ROOF AND FIXED SOME CRACKS IN THE BODY...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MOLDED OUT THE DASH SPEAKER GRILL...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

READY TO PAINT...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

[/video]





SO THATS WHERE THE CAR IS AT...THE CAR IS NOW IN THE HANDS OF PHILLIP AT "PHILLIPS FINES LINES"...WILL POST PICS OF THE NEW PAINT JOB SOON...FOR NOW IM GONNA TURN UP THE JAMS AND KEEP MOVING FORWARD WITH "CALIFORNIA FUNK"...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn, you been busy man! This car is already something serious and it's Not out yet, hats off you bro. 

And that's a pretty bold move stripping the roof, never settle! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking forward to see what the new top is going to look like


----------



## Damien64ss (Jul 2, 2015)

Who shortened your rear axel so you could run spokes with skirts? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Daaaammmmmmmmm. Get down


----------



## A&G1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Whole new paint job?
Good luck on your build there's a lot of detail that's making the car unique


----------



## 805BOSS (May 14, 2013)

Same color scheme?


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

Just looked at the back of the wall..you have Rag To Riches hanging up..that was one of my builds..I am working on a 61 rag at this time.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

JOHNER said:


> Damn, you been busy man! This car is already something serious and it's Not out yet, hats off you bro.
> 
> And that's a pretty bold move stripping the roof, never settle! :thumbsup:





Coca Pearl said:


> Looking forward to see what the new top is going to look like





A&G said:


> Whole new paint job?
> Good luck on your build there's a lot of detail that's making the car unique





805BOSS said:


> Same color scheme?


SAME COLORS BRO DIFFERENT LAY OUT...

AFTER ALL THE BODY ISSUSES THAT HAD TO BE FIXED...ITS FINALLY TIME...SNEEK PEEK...BASE SILVER AND BASE FLAKE...GETTING DONE RIGHT...THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE...ILL BE POSTING MORE PICS SOON OF "CALIFORNIA FUNK" AND THE PARTS I BEEN WORKING ON....


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

U.S. RIDER said:


> Just looked at the back of the wall..you have Rag To Riches hanging up..that was one of my builds..I am working on a 61 rag at this time.


RAG TO RICHES WAS A BAD ASS CAR...GREAT BUILD BRO...


----------



## 02hop (Apr 6, 2006)

Motivation build bro keep it up your doing a dope job


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Dope ass 6fo!! Looking good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## KingShifter (Aug 27, 2015)

Now THAT shit it tight!


----------



## KingShifter (Aug 27, 2015)

I really dig the chrome dash/display...


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> SO TO EVERYONE WHO FOLLOWS MY BUILD...BARE WITH ME...I TOOK THE CAR TO ANOTHER SHOP AND AFTER ALOT OF THOUGHT...AND A GOOD GOING OVER I WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THE CAR...SO...I TOOK IT TO ALBERT AT CAL BLAST AND HAD HIM REMOVE ALL THE PATTEREN WORK...BETTER TO START IT OVER...I BEEN PUTTING THIS UPDATE OFF BECAUSE I WANTED TO POST PICS OF THE NEW PAINT JOB...BUT BARE WITH HOMIES...I GOT SOMETHING BIGGER, BETTER, AND BADDER IN STORE FOR "CALIFORNIA FUNK"...THE PAINTJOB TOOK A WHOLE NEW ROUTE......WILL UPDATE SOON...
> 
> View attachment 1681034
> View attachment 1681042
> ...


Wow mad Props.. It takes a lot of dedication to do this... Car is very nice!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

02hop said:


> Motivation build bro keep it up your doing a dope job





817.TX. said:


> Dope ass 6fo!! Looking good!! :nicoderm:


THANKS ALOT...YOUR 64 IS LOOKING SUPER CLEAN TOO BRO...



KingShifter said:


> Now THAT shit it tight!


THANKS HOMIES...:thumbsup: 



KingShifter said:


> I really dig the chrome dash/display...


THANKS HOMIE WAIT TILL I GET IT BACK IN THE HOUSING...ITS REALLY GOING TO LOOK GOOD...I SPLIT THE HOUSING IN TWO AND TRIPLED PLATED ONE PIECE...AND THE OTHER...???...ILL POST PICS AS SOON AS ITS DONE...



PERRO62 said:


> Wow mad Props.. It takes a lot of dedication to do this... Car is very nice!


THANKS ALOT G I APPRICATE IT...ONCE I MADE UP MY MIND I WAS NOT HAPPY WITH THE QUALITY OF WORK AND PAINT...IT WAS A DONE DEAL...IVE PUT WAY TO MUCH LOVE IN THIS CAR TO SETTLE FOR ANYTHING IM 100% GOOD WITH...STAYED TUNED ALOT MORE TO COME FROM "CALIFORNIA FUNK"


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

GETTTING SOME LITTLE STUFF BACK FROM THE SHOP...NOTHING ON THE CAR IS POLISHED...EVERY PIECE OF TRIM
INSIDE AND OUT IS ALL TRIPLE PLATED SHOW CHROME...FROM THE POT METAL TO THE STAINLESS AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN...


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

MR. 805 S.L.S. said:


> View attachment 1770746
> View attachment 1770754
> 
> 
> ...


Whose doing your chrome? Stuff is looking good......


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

PERRO62 said:


> Whose doing your chrome? Stuff is looking good......


I PM'ED YOU THE INFO A WHILE BACK G...LET ME KNOW IF YOU STILL NEED IT...BUT IM USEING AP SHOWCHROME


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

OK SO ITS BEEN A MIN BUT HERES SOME UPDATES... 





















CALIFORNIA FUNK...BASE


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SAME COLOR SCHEME WITH THE PURPLES WHOLE NEW LAYOUT... SNEEK PEEK:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

!!!CALIFORNIA FUNK!!!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

MORE TRIPLE PLATE...NO POLISH HERE...HOMEMADE ONE PIECE BUMPERS...


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

CALIFORNIA FUNK...FLAKED OUT...PATTERENED OUT...JUST GETTING STARTED...MORE TO COME...:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

SNEEK PEEK


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Now we talkin !


----------



## six1nine_cali (Mar 6, 2015)

looking bad ass bro.:drama:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## MODELA30 (Apr 18, 2012)

THOSE DOOR HANDLES YOU HAD THEM CHROME PLATED OR DID YOU BUY THOSE REPOP? THEY LOOK REAL NICE.


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

REYXTC said:


> Now we talkin !


THANKS G...



six1nine_cali said:


> looking bad ass bro.:drama:


THANKS G...



RiddinglowCR said:


> TTT





JOHNER said:


> TTT!





MODELA30 said:


> THOSE DOOR HANDLES YOU HAD THEM CHROME PLATED OR DID YOU BUY THOSE REPOP? THEY LOOK REAL NICE.


DOOR HANDLES ARE THE OG ONES OFF MY CAR HAD THEM TRIPLE PLATED G... 


THANKS FOR THE BUMPS...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

64 bump!


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)

TTMFT BUMP BUMP!!! BEEN A MIN FINALLY REMEMBER MY MF PASSWORD...


----------



## six1nine_cali (Mar 6, 2015)

dammmitttt those patters are off the hook . TTT


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it done yet homie


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S. (Apr 1, 2009)




----------

